
Why Calexit probably will – and should – remain a pipe dream - Mz
http://dailybruin.com/2017/03/19/the-quad-why-calexit-probably-will-and-should-remain-a-pipe-dream/
======
WalterSear
The author starts with a thesis; scrapes around for facts to support it; is
soon enough disagreeing with their own numbers, and concludes with an appeal
to codependency.

